# Work of a non-plumber!!



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, FIRST OFF, THIS IS NOT PICTURES OF MY WORK... BUT PICTURES OF WHAT I WAS CALLED TO REPAIR. MAN CALLED BECAUSE HIS SHOWER DRAIN WOULDN'T DRAIN DOWN...









WOW... WONDERFUL TIE IN TO THAT 2" X 1-1/2" BUSHING THERE BUDDY... THAT CONNECTS TO WHAT?? A WYE??










YEAH, A WYE GUYS... MEANING THAT EITHER THE FIXTURE BEFORE THE SHOWER (WHIRLPOOL TUB) IS DOUBLE TRAPPED OR... YOU GUESSED IT!! THEY SHARE A COMMOM TRAP!! P.S. THE TUB IS 15' AWAY!! AND 2 FIXTURES ON THIS 1-1/2" LINE... WOW!! IT GETS BETTER!!








SO, TO YOUR LEFT NOW IS WHERE THE WONDERFUL 2" COMMON TRAP TIES IN.... TO YOUR RIGHT IS THE WONDERFUL WATER CLOSET. LOL... TO YOU BOTTOM LEFT AN ELECTRICAL LINE I HAVE CRAWLED OVER. HAVE YOU CHECKED OUT THE BACKGROUND WITH ALL THE OLD GALVANIZED, SOME ACTIVE? SOME NOT? SOME RAN IN QUEST? SOME IN PEX? LOL... IT GETS BETTER!!









LOOK AT THAT GLORIOUS QUEST RUNNING UP... THAT IS SOME PRETTY QUEST HUH? WELL, SO TODAY I BUSTED INTO THE WALL... AND...









AND WHAT TO MY WONDERING EYES SHOULD APPEAR?
BUT A CONCEALED BALL VALVE & A BAD DRAIN PAN IN THEAR!! (I KNOW I MISPELLED... BUT IT RHYMED!! SO, THIS IS YOUR HOT SIDE... READY FOR THE COLD???








ANOTHER BALL VALVE... AND THE SOURCE OF ALL THE WOOD ON THE FLOOR!! WOW... WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO?? HE DID TRANSITION OVER TO PEX AT THIS POINT HOWEVER... THE CRIMP RING ON THE 'OUT' SIDE OF THE BALL VALVE IS LEAKING. (WONDER IF HE KNOWS THAT IS WHY THEY SEND THE TEST BRACKETS SO YOU CAN TEST YOUR CRIMPERS ABILITY) BUT THAT IS NOT ALL... IT GETS EVEN BETTER!!









YOU GUESSED IT BOYS (AND GIRLS)... A THREE HANDLE TUB SHOWER VALVE (PLEASE NOTE IT IS ANTIQUE BRASS- DELTA: OLDER THAN DIRT, AND THE REST OF THE FIXTURES ARE BRUSHED NICKEL/ CHROME.) SO, THE OLD AB SHOWER HEAD AND THE NEW CHROME RAINCAN ARE SUPPOSE TO RUN AT THE SAME TIME? THAT IS WHAT THE CONTRACTOR TOLD YOU? WELL HE LIED!! HE HOOKED THE CAN UP TO THE 'TUB' SIDE AND THEY ARE RAN SEPERATELY!!... STOP LAUGHING OR GASPING FOR AIR... COULDN'T EVEN GET THE MALE ADAPTER TIGHT!! AND HIS CRIMP ON THAT 90' ELBOW IS BAD... A TIMEBOMB WAITING TO GO OFF!!

NO PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT THIS MAN JUST PAID $43,000 ON A HOME REMODEL!! THIS IS NUTS!! I ASKED HIM WHO HIS PLUMBER WAS AND HE SAID HE DID NOT KNOW. THE CONTRACTOR IS THE ONLY ONE HE PAID!! HE THINKS THE CONTRACTOR MAY HAVE DONE IT... I THINK WHO EVER DID DO IT... WAS A 'NON-PLUMBER'!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a plumbers nightmare!! Good luck with the repair. Someone got rich on that remodel.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn thats so sweet lookin plumbing right there.:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

christina- damit you get all the good jobs!!!!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

wow work like this is why im so busy. so i see its a pan drain, anyone worked with the schlueter system. ive got 2 in now for over a year and they work great. withstood a 24 hour water test pre tile. 2" inch econo plug and filled the pan. held strong.
And Christina you're an inspector find this hack and spank him/ her.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> wow work like this is why im so busy. so i see its a pan drain, anyone worked with the schlueter system. ive got 2 in now for over a year and they work great. withstood a 24 hour water test pre tile. 2" inch econo plug and filled the pan. held strong.
> And Christina you're an inspector find this hack and spank him/ her.


I tell people about the Schluter Kerdi all the time. Great stuff!
http://www.johnbridge.com/kerdi_shower.htm
Get hooked up with a tile installer that uses it and you will have some real nice shower installs for your customers.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Lead Ingot and Redwood, thanks for that info on Schluter systems. I have never seen that and I'm sure that a few builders I work for will be interested in that product. I see it has all the approvals so the counties I work in should not have any issues. Thanks again.

Good luck with that job, Christina


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Went today to fix the valve... The crimp was not even made  on the tub/showercan. The male adapter was finger tight. The showerhead riser... the pex was only on one of the ridges and the crimp was not guaged correctly.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I HAVE NOT PRESSURE IN MY SHOWER AND IT SEEMS THAT I HEAR WATER RUNNING IN THE WALL WHEN I SHOWER...

MORE PICTURES OF A NON-PLUMBERS WORK... PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS VALVE IS COMPLETE WITH 3/8" LAV SUPPLY TUBES AND ANGLE STOPS!!!









AND WHEN THE SHOWER RISER WAS CUT... NONE OF THE 13 SCREWS IN THAT TWO-BY-FOUR HELD... THE THING CAME CRASHING DOWN...

THIS IS THE SAME HOUSE THAT I GOT CALLED OUT TO LAST NIGHT AT 6:00 AND DID NOT RETURN UNTIL 9:00!! DON'T WORRY, IT WAS A SEWER SERVICE (40 MILES AWAY) AND I GOT THE JOYS OF PULLING 225' OF CABLE BECAUSE SOME NIM-CUM-PUP DID NOT PUT BUT ONE CLEANOUT IN 50' FROM THE HOUSE ON A 323' RUN!! AAUUUGHHH!!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wow thats a beautiful rough in helgore i'm proud of ya son!!!:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Christina said:


> OK, FIRST OFF, THIS IS NOT PICTURES OF MY WORK... BUT PICTURES OF WHAT I WAS CALLED TO REPAIR. MAN CALLED BECAUSE HIS SHOWER DRAIN WOULDN'T DRAIN DOWN...


What happened to the pictures? All I get is these:








Why not just upload your pics to the site here so they stay put?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, me too! I wanted to see them.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Bill said:


> Yeh, me too! I wanted to see them.


OK, Guys, those are old pics. I posted some new non-plumber work tonight. I will repost the ones that got lost when I rearranged my photobucket acct.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Christina said:


> OK, Guys, those are old pics. I posted some new non-plumber work tonight. I will repost the ones that got lost when I rearranged my photobucket acct.



Yea I missed them all


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cats getting old I guess:laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I posted more non-plumber work tonight. These are the ones that were moved in photobucket and the link was lost... sorry.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh lovely, that is a classic find, thanks for sharing. :yes:


----------

